# Would you rescue an animal from a shelter?



## Marie5656 (Aug 26, 2019)

*We got our first pair of rats from a rescue, and I would consider going back when ready to rescue again.





*


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 26, 2019)

Yes, and I have; a wonderful little dog!

If I outlive her, I'll rescue an older little dog.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 26, 2019)

All our pets were rescue animals. Even my bird came from a garage sale.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 26, 2019)

Absolutely!


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 26, 2019)

We have a wonderful dog from the shelter. 
She had been badly beaten and abused by her former owner, who dumped her full of milk from having a litter of puppies. I would like to catch that person in the alley, at night.

She has been with us just over a year and is doing so well. She is still afraid of any kind of stick or brush or fly swatter. Some nightmares will be with her forever.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 27, 2019)

Without even thinking of it...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2019)

Yes,  and we have done several times.....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 27, 2019)

I'll pass on the rats!

All of the pets I've had were second hand or hand me downs with the exception of a couple of turtles and goldfish from Woolies when I was a kid.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 27, 2019)

I sure would. Prefer a shi tzu though.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Aug 27, 2019)

I had a shih tzu, and paid a ton of money for him.

My kids gave me heck for not getting a rescue dog. I would certainly get a rescue animal, as I did my cat.

@Pappy, little dogs are almost impossible to find. That's why I bought mine. AND shih tzus don't shed. My two cents haha.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 27, 2019)

Yes, have done so several times. I'm not ashamed to say that the first time I visited a 'rescue shelter', I was in tears. All those animals hoping for a new home. I'm glad we were able to take one of the dogs, and later a pair of gerbils...and then an abused puppy...


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 27, 2019)

I think most people who love animals would rescue from a shelter.   ...    The biggest problem there is choosing just ONE ... knowing the fate that could be facing  the others.


----------



## tortiecat (Aug 27, 2019)

Both of my cats were " rescue" cats, but when it came to dogs we wanted "purebreds" so
to know their conformation and personalities. We bred and showed miniature schnauzers
for many years.


----------



## Sasha5113 (Aug 27, 2019)

We rescue “unadoptable” cats, although over the years we’ve managed to refurbish a few and reHome them. I’ve just realized that it’s been all males we’ve successfully found homes for. Now: who wants a nearly wild Russian blue male (who sleeps on a bed in stormy weather)?


----------



## Trade (Aug 27, 2019)

Having an animal responsibly involves a great deal of work, and expense. Something I am not willing to take on at this point in my life.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Aug 27, 2019)

Uh, yes


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 27, 2019)

I got my Suzy from a shelter.  She wasn't in such good shape but is now.  It's been a great pleasure having her.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 27, 2019)

Last pup I got from a shelter, barfed all over the cab of my truck

It died the next day

Still, I'd do it again


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 28, 2019)

Our maintenance yard was right next to the county pound. One Monday morning I spotted a black lab through the chain link fence. By that Friday she was home with us. That was back in 2010 and she's still here. Great Dog.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2019)

Between my daughter and me .. we've had..


King a German shepherd 

jenny, a border collie

jess, a miniature jack russell

Rodney a pitbull who had been found on the road and rescued  at 7 months suffering with the pavo virus!

Pablo..a little cross breed  wire haired terrier.. aged approx 18 months who'd been badly  maltreated... and with such a wonderful nature..

Pixie a miniature chihuahua   ditto above (pablo)

...and also we've paid a lot of money for ''designer dogs'' from excellent breeders..  (labradoodles)


----------



## StarSong (Aug 28, 2019)

That's our go-to source!


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 28, 2019)

Always and forever. I can't even count all the rescues we've had.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 28, 2019)

Although most of our pets have been from breeders, we have rescued from shelters in the past and would again in the future.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 29, 2019)

All my doggies have been rescues, though I did get a puppy from someone who lived nearby and whose two labs had had puppies -- dunno if that counts as a "rescue" or not.  I'll have to sit down and list them all to see how many.  In the past, I always had multiple dogs; nowdays just the one.  At one time I had SIX lab crosses, because I could not bear to see the previous owners of the last two take them to the pound, which at that time had a high kill rate.  Amazingly enough, all those dogs got along very well, for the most part.  I couldn't have taken in any more because I was running out of couch space.


----------



## JimW (Aug 29, 2019)

I've had two rescues in the past and I'm going to pick up this rescue on Saturday!


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 30, 2019)

JimW said:


> I've had two rescues in the past and I'm going to pick up this rescue on Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 75454


He (or she) is a lovely  dog, Jim W.


----------



## nan (Aug 31, 2019)

We rescued a Labradore 10 years ago from a shelter,and we still have him, we also rescued  a Shepherd that someone didn't have the time for, unfortunately she died earlier this year aged 9 1/2 yes I would do it again if We weren;t so old now.


----------



## HazyDavey (Sep 1, 2019)

HazyDavey said:


> Our maintenance yard was right next to the county pound. One Monday morning I spotted a black lab through the chain link fence. By that Friday she was home with us. That was back in 2010 and she's still here. Great Dog.



Here's a picture of her, we named her Addy..


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 1, 2019)

nan said:


> We rescued a Labradore 10 years ago from a shelter,and we still have him, we also rescued  a Shepherd that someone didn't have the time for, unfortunately she died earlier this year aged 9 1/2 yes I would do it again if We weren;t so old now.



Just because you are older doesn't mean you can't have an dog.  I'm also older  and I adopt older dogs now. I just recently adopted a 7 year old dog from a rescue. Older dogs are, for the most part, settled, frequently housebroken, calmer and require less exercise, making them perfect for older people -- and you don't have to worry as much about dying and leaving them behind. I also adopt from a rescue that guarantees to take any of their dogs back if you pass away or have to go into a nursing home (Animal Humane Assoc.). My last dog was almost 8 when I adopted her -- she enjoyed 4 years of retirement with me before she passed earlier this year.

Older doggies need love, too, and deserve a loving home for their retirement years.  So don't give up on doggie love as you get older.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 1, 2019)

HazyDavey said:


> Here's a picture of her, we named her Addy..
> 
> View attachment 75658



She's gorgeous.  I love labs.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 1, 2019)

*I would love to rescue a cat or two after the rats go. But after I visited the cats at the shelter, my allergies kicked in and I sneezed for a few days.  But stubborn old me, may still consider it.*


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 4, 2019)

Speaking of rescue, here's a different kind for some lucky ones rescued in the Bahamas yesterday


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 6, 2019)

I am still so sad about losing Pickles that I can’t even think about getting another dog.

It will be a month on the 11th that he was euthanized and I still cry every day.

There is no way I am going to go through this heartache again.

Everyone says I should get another dog...I just can’t ...at least not for quite a while.

I have lost pets before but this one is the hardest on me....

Ive been going to therapy for anxiety an hour each week....and I’ve

only talked about Pickles so far...

I’m crying now...maybe I shouldn’t be posting...bring everyone down....sorry.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 6, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> I am still so sad about losing Pickles that I can’t even think about getting another dog.
> 
> It will be a month on the 11th that he was euthanized and I still cry every day.
> 
> ...


It's okay to post how you feel.   @CeeCee


----------

